
Why Social Communities Will Fail: Marketing Advice - dbreunig
http://brainsonfire.com/blog/2008/04/15/why-social-communities-will-fail/
======
attack_forgotpw
It's a bit late to say that they all will fail...

I could say that for the majority of the time, face to face communications are
what's failing people. It's inefficient and limiting for so many purposes.

There are times when I get more satisfaction from talking in person. When
talking to the opposite sex in a non-work capacity or having beers with the
guys or doing sports. For the first of those at least, 95% of the world
doesn't live within constant reach of enough people to keep it interesting.

